# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  συνδεση παραλληλα και σε σειρα

## hatman

Ποια τα πλεονεκτηματα της εκαστοτε συνδεσης ?
Με την παραλληλη συνδεση μπορουν τα ηλεκτρικα στοιχεια του κυκλωματος να λειτουργουν ανεξαρτητα το ενα απο το αλλο, κατι που ειναι ιδανικο και πρακτικο. Επισης με την ιδια συνδεση η καθε συσκευη ξεχωριστα περνει ολοκληρη την ταση που παραγεται απο την πηγη (?). Αυτο προφανως σημαινει οτι συνολικα οι συσκευες μπορουν να λειτουργουν αποδοτικοτερα. Και το ερωτημα ειναι τι εχει να προσφερει ο αλλος τροπος συνδεσης (σε σειρα)? Γιατι ολα τα κυκλωματα να μην κατασκευαζονται με παραλληλη συνδεση? Μηπως οι λογοι ειναι καθαρα πρακτικοι (λιγοτεροι διακοπτες, μικροτερη καταναλωση ρευματος??..) Διαφωτιστε με σας παρακαλω :Smile:

----------


## mariosm

Δημητρη το νομο του Ωμ τον εχεις ακουστα; Αν τον γνωριζες προφανως δεν θα κατεληγες σε ολα τα λανθασμενα συμπερασματα που κατεληξες τωρα στο δικο σου post.

----------


## leosedf

Μάλλον τα έχεις μπερδέψει λίγο, τη μια μιλάς για συσκευές και την άλλη για κυκλώματα και είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβουμε τι εννοείς.
Μπορείς να μας διαφωτίσεις τι ακριβώς έχεις στο μυαλό σου για να σου πούμε ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει?
Μιλάς για πηγές ρεύματος? Για συσκευές σε ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο?

----------


## nestoras

Δεν υπάρχουν μειονεκτήματα της μίας και πλεονεκτήματα της άλλης.
Κάθε σύνδεση κάνει για κάτι συγκεκριμένο.
Όταν μιλάμε για φορτία σε παράλληλη σύνδεση εννοούμε ότι κάθε φορτίο θα λειτουργεί στην ίδια τάση με το άλλο αλλά θα τραβάει όσο ρεύμα χρειάζεται.
Όταν μιλάμε για φορτία σε σύνδεση εν σειρά εννοούμε ότι κάθε φορτίο θα  λειτουργεί με το ίδιο ρεύμα αλλά θα έχει τάση στα άκρα του ανλόγως με την αντιστασή του.
Όταν μιλάμε για κυκλώματα τότε σε γενικές γραμμές σχεδόν ποτέ δε θα συναντήσουμε δύο ίδια στοιχεία παράλληλα (εκτός κι αν δεν υπάρχει η τιμή του στοιχείου που ψάχνουμε).
Μέσα στα κυκλώματα η σύνδεση σε σειρά των ίδιων στοιχείων (κυρίως αντιστάσεων) χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον για το ποιο μαγικό και απλό κυκλωματάκι: *τον διαιρέτη τάσης*!

Ελπίζω ο φίλος μας να ξεκαθαρίσει κάποια πράγματα στο μυαλό του για τα κυκλώματα κι ελπίζω να μην είναι ερώτηση που την έβαλε κανένας "καθηγητής".

----------


## Nikolaskn

Οκ..καταλαβα την απορια σου...και θα σου δωσω μερικα παραδειγματα για να κατανοησεις και εσυ τις διαφορες παραλληλης και εν σειρα συνδεσμολογιας.Εστω οτι θελουμε μια αντισταση 500 ωμ(τα νουμερα ειναι τυχαια).Στο εμποριο ομως δεν υπαρχει 500 ωμ αντισταση ..οποτε βαζουμε μια 470ωμ και μια 30ωμ σε σειρα και εχουμε 500 ωμ συνολο .Εστω οτι θελουμε μια αντισταση ανθρακος 500 ωμ 4 βατ....στο εμποριο δεν υπαρχει αντισταση ανθρακος 4 βατ..οποτε βαζουμε δυο αντιστασεις του 1 Kω ...2 βατ παραλληλα και ετσι εχουμε την ζητουμενη αντισταση .Εστω οτι αγοραζεις μια συσκευη που δουλευει με 3 βολτ στα 200 μιλιαμπερ.Δεν υπαρχουν μπαταριες των 3 βολτ  οποτε βαζουμε δυο του 1.5 βολτ σε σειρα.Εστω οτι εχεις μια συσκευη στα 12 βολτ που καταναλωνει 200μιλιαμπερ  και θελεις να σου κραταει περισοτερο χρονο.Ε τοτε βαζεις δυο ιδιες μπαταριες των 12 βολτ παραλληλα.Αυτα ειναι λιγα παραδειγματα συνδεσμολογιας σε σειρα και παραλληλα.Οι ηλεκτρικες συσκευες(ψυγειο, θερμοσιφωνας κλπ) δουλευουν σε παραλληλη συνδεση ως προς την πηγη γιατι αν τα ειχαμε σε σειρα θα επρεπε αφ'ενος η ταση της Δ.Ε.Η  να ειναι πολλαπλασια των συσκευων (δλδ αν εχουμε 3 συσκευες η ταση θα επρεπε να ηταν 220χ3) και αφ'ετερου για να δουλεψει το ψυγειο  θα πρεπει να εχουμε ανοικτο και τον θερμοσιφωνα η οποια αλλη συσκευη ειναι σενδεδεμενη.δεν μιλαω για τα ρευματα γιατι θα σε μπερεδεψω.Ελπιζω να σου εδωσα μια εικονα της ολης καταστασης...για να αρχισεις σιγα σιγα να καταλαβαινεις το τι γινεται


edit Λες να ξερει τι ειναι ο διαιρετης τασης και να μας δουλευει ?  χαχαχαχα

----------


## rama

Αν μιλάμε για συσκευές, τότε όλες είναι συνδεδεμένες παράλληλα μέσω κάθε πρίζας σε οποιονδήποτε ηλεκτροδοτημένο χώρο. Ακόμα και οι σταθμοί παραγωγής ενέργειας, παράλληλα είναι συνδεδεμένοι.
Στα κυκλώματα μέσα σε μία συσκευή, αναγκαστικά κάποια είναι σε σειρά διότι το ένα τροφοδοτεί ή ελέγχει το άλλο.

----------


## hatman

> Οκ..καταλαβα την απορια σου...και θα σου δωσω μερικα παραδειγματα για να κατανοησεις και εσυ τις διαφορες παραλληλης και εν σειρα συνδεσμολογιας.Εστω οτι θελουμε μια αντισταση 500 ωμ(τα νουμερα ειναι τυχαια).Στο εμποριο ομως δεν υπαρχει 500 ωμ αντισταση ..οποτε βαζουμε μια 470ωμ και μια 30ωμ σε σειρα και εχουμε 500 ωμ συνολο .Εστω οτι θελουμε μια αντισταση ανθρακος 500 ωμ 4 βατ....στο εμποριο δεν υπαρχει αντισταση ανθρακος 4 βατ..οποτε βαζουμε δυο αντιστασεις του 1 Kω ...2 βατ παραλληλα και ετσι εχουμε την ζητουμενη αντισταση .Εστω οτι αγοραζεις μια συσκευη που δουλευει με 3 βολτ στα 200 μιλιαμπερ.Δεν υπαρχουν μπαταριες των 3 βολτ  οποτε βαζουμε δυο του 1.5 βολτ σε σειρα.Εστω οτι εχεις μια συσκευη στα 12 βολτ που καταναλωνει 200μιλιαμπερ  και θελεις να σου κραταει περισοτερο χρονο.Ε τοτε βαζεις δυο ιδιες μπαταριες των 12 βολτ παραλληλα.Αυτα ειναι λιγα παραδειγματα συνδεσμολογιας σε σειρα και παραλληλα.Οι ηλεκτρικες συσκευες(ψυγειο, θερμοσιφωνας κλπ) δουλευουν σε παραλληλη συνδεση ως προς την πηγη γιατι αν τα ειχαμε σε σειρα θα επρεπε αφ'ενος η ταση της Δ.Ε.Η  να ειναι πολλαπλασια των συσκευων (δλδ αν εχουμε 3 συσκευες η ταση θα επρεπε να ηταν 220χ3) και αφ'ετερου για να δουλεψει το ψυγειο  θα πρεπει να εχουμε ανοικτο και τον θερμοσιφωνα η οποια αλλη συσκευη ειναι σενδεδεμενη.δεν μιλαω για τα ρευματα γιατι θα σε μπερεδεψω.Ελπιζω να σου εδωσα μια εικονα της ολης καταστασης...για να αρχισεις σιγα σιγα να καταλαβαινεις το τι γινεται
> 
> 
> edit Λες να ξερει τι ειναι ο διαιρετης τασης και να μας δουλευει ?  χαχαχαχα



Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Νικολα, με κατατοπισες αρκετα πανω σε αυτο το θεμα. Δυστυχως για να καταλαβεις καλυτερα τον ηλεκτρισμο δεν φτανει απλα να ξερεις δυο σειρες απο τον νομο του Ωμ αλλα να κανεις και μια πιο πρακτικη προσεγγιση. Αυτο χρειαζομουν για να το καταλαβω καλυτερα :Smile:

----------


## hatman

> Ελπίζω ο φίλος μας να ξεκαθαρίσει κάποια πράγματα στο μυαλό του για τα κυκλώματα κι ελπίζω να μην είναι ερώτηση που την έβαλε κανένας "καθηγητής".



Σε ευχαριστω και εσενα Νεστορα για την ανταποκριση. Βασικα δεν ειμαι μαθητης, εχω τελειωσει το σχολειο και τωρα σπουδαζω στο ΤΕΦΑΑ. Στην σχολικη μου θητεια δυστυχως το κεφαλαιο "ηλεκτρισμος" δεν το ειχα δωσει και πολυ σημασια γιατι μου φαινοτανε σαν αλλος κοσμος. Ενω την υπολοιπη φυσικη την ειχα ξεσκισει κυριολεκτικα. Τον τελευταιο καιρο καταπιαστηκα με την θεωρια και σιγα-σιγα μαθαινω καποια πραγματα.
Φιλικα.

----------


## hatman

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40057Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40058
Οταν ειχα κανει την αρχικη μου ερωτηση αυτο ειχα στο μυαλο μου. 
Εστω οτι οι παραπανω αντιστασεις συμβολιζουν πανομοιοτυπα λαμπακια των 3 volt και 3 amper. Εστω οτι και η πηγη τασης δινει 12 volt. Συμφωνα με τον νομο του Ωμ η αντισταση για την καθε λαμπα θα ειναι (I = V/R => R = V/I = 3/3 = 1 Ωμ). 
Και στα δυο κυκλωματα ολα τα στοιχεια (πηγη τασης, αντιστασεις και καλωδια) ειναι πανομοιοτυπα και το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι η συνδεσιμολογια τους. Στην αρχη ρωτησα για πλεονεκτηματα/μειονεκτηματα. Εννουουσα.. Ποτε τα λαμπακια θα φεγγοουν εντονοτερα? Ποτε θα αδειασει γρηγοροτερα η μπαταρια..

----------


## Nikolaskn

Δεν κατεβαινει το αρχειο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]




> Δεν κατεβαινει το αρχειο.



Αν δοκιμάσεις όμως με "attachment ID" 10000 θα δεις τα σωστά "λαμπάκια"!
[/off topic]

Δημήτρη (hatman) το ερώτημά σου έχει απαντηθεί:




> Όταν μιλάμε για φορτία σε παράλληλη σύνδεση εννοούμε ότι κάθε φορτίο θα λειτουργεί στην ίδια τάση ...
> Όταν μιλάμε για φορτία σε σύνδεση εν σειρά εννοούμε ότι κάθε φορτίο θα  λειτουργεί με το ίδιο ρεύμα ...



Αρα στο παράδειγμα με τα λαμπάκια: εφόσον η πηγή αντέχει, όταν είναι συνδεδεμένα παράλληλα θα ανάβουν εντονότερα. Εφόσον ανάβουν εντονότερα θα καταναλώσουν και την μπαταρία πιο γρήγορα.

Για εκπαίδευση σε απλά ζητήματα φυσικής, καλύτερα να ψάξεις για βιβλίο Φυσικής Ε'/ΣΤ' δημοτικού, ίσως και γυμνασίου.

----------


## hatman

> Δεν κατεβαινει το αρχειο.



Προσπαθησα να ζωγραφισω δυο κυκλωματα τα οποια περιεχουν απο μια πηγη τασης 12 βολτ, διακοπτες και 3 λαμπακια. Στο πρωτο κυκλωμα η συνδεσιμολογια εγινε σε σειρα (με εναν διακοπτη και τα τρια λαμπακια το ενα διπλα απο το αλλο). Στο αλλο εγινε παραλληλα ( με τρεις διακοπτες, ο καθενας απο τους οποιους ειναι σε σειρα με το αντιστοιχο λαμπακι - συνολικα 3 λαμπακια). Στο 1ο κυκλωμα (σε σειρα) ολα τα λαμπακια περνουν το ιδιο ρευμα (δηλαδη την ιδια ενταση) απο την μπαταρια και η ταση της μπαταριας ισοκατανεμεται στα 3 λαμπακια (δηλαδη 12/3 = 4βολτ για το καθε λαμπακι). Τωρα ομως υπαρχει ενα θεμα. Τα λαμπακια ειναι της ταξεως των 3 βολτ και το ερωτημα ειναι αν θα αντεξουν την παραπανω ταση η θα καουν (?). Αν δεν αντεχουν τοτε μια λυση ειναι η να βαλουμε αλλο ενα λαμπακι (οποτε 12/4 = 3 βολτ). Αν και πιστευω οτι η ταση δεν ειναι αυτη που "σκοτωνει" αλλα η ενταση. Οποτε σε αυτην την περιπτωση μας ενδιαφερει να γνωριζουμε την ενδεικτικη ενταση της μπαταριας για να μην καψουμε τα λαμπακια (γιατι ολα θα περνουν ολοκληρη την ενταση - κυκλωμα σε σειρα). Μηπως σε αυτην την περιπτωση θα φεγγουν και εντονοτερα? (απλα ρωταω). Στο κυκλωμα με παραλληλη συνδεση τωρα εχουμε το καθε λαμπακι να περνει την ιδια και ολοκληρη την ταση απο την μπαταρια (δηλαδη τα 12 βολτ) αλλα αυτην την φορα μοιραζονται ισοποσα το ρευμα (την ενταση Ι της μπαταριας). Οποτε γνωριζοντας την ενταση της μπαταριας - και αυτη που αντεχουν τα λαμπακια (3 αμπερ), την διαιρουμε με τον αριθμο απο τα λαμπακια που εχουμε στο κυκλωμα (3) και αν η διαιρεση βγαλει <= 3 (αμπερ) μπορουμε να στησουμε το κυκλωμα.. Σωστα?

----------


## hatman

> [off topic]
> Αρα στο παράδειγμα με τα λαμπάκια: εφόσον η πηγή αντέχει, όταν είναι συνδεδεμένα παράλληλα θα ανάβουν εντονότερα. Εφόσον ανάβουν εντονότερα θα καταναλώσουν και την μπαταρία πιο γρήγορα.



Δηλαδη η ταση ειναι το αιτιο που κανει τα λαμπακια να λαμπουν εντονοτερα και οχι η ενταση.. Οκ, οποτε ειναι + -, τωρα καταλαβα, ευχαριστω Γιωργο.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Δηλαδη η ταση ειναι το αιτιο που κανει τα λαμπακια να λαμπουν εντονοτερα και οχι η ενταση...



Αν σου γράψω ότι "το αίτιο που κάνει τα λαμπάκια να λάμπουν εντονότερα είναι η αντίστασή τους" τι θα σκεφτείς;
Αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω ο νόμος του Ωμ ο οποίος θα "ρυθμίσει" το ρεύμα ανάλογα με την τάση της πηγής και την αντίσταση της κατανάλωσης με αποτέλεσμα να ανάψει λίγο, περισσότερο ή να καεί το λαμπάκι.

Στο http://www.pi-schools.gr/lessons/tee...nic/biblia.php μπορεις να βρεις μερικά e-βιβλία για να λύσεις τις απορίες σου.

----------


## nestoras

> Προσπαθησα να ζωγραφισω δυο κυκλωματα τα οποια περιεχουν απο μια πηγη τασης 12 βολτ, διακοπτες και 3 λαμπακια. Στο πρωτο κυκλωμα η συνδεσιμολογια εγινε σε σειρα (με εναν διακοπτη και τα τρια λαμπακια το ενα διπλα απο το αλλο). Στο αλλο εγινε παραλληλα ( με τρεις διακοπτες, ο καθενας απο τους οποιους ειναι σε σειρα με το αντιστοιχο λαμπακι - συνολικα 3 λαμπακια). Στο 1ο κυκλωμα (σε σειρα) ολα τα λαμπακια περνουν το ιδιο ρευμα (δηλαδη την ιδια ενταση) απο την μπαταρια και η ταση της μπαταριας ισοκατανεμεται στα 3 λαμπακια (δηλαδη 12/3 = 4βολτ για το καθε λαμπακι). Τωρα ομως υπαρχει ενα θεμα. Τα λαμπακια ειναι της ταξεως των 3 βολτ και το ερωτημα ειναι αν θα αντεξουν την παραπανω ταση η θα καουν (?). Αν δεν αντεχουν τοτε μια λυση ειναι η να βαλουμε αλλο ενα λαμπακι (οποτε 12/4 = 3 βολτ). Αν και πιστευω οτι η ταση δεν ειναι αυτη που "σκοτωνει" αλλα η ενταση. Οποτε σε αυτην την περιπτωση μας ενδιαφερει να γνωριζουμε την ενδεικτικη ενταση της μπαταριας για να μην καψουμε τα λαμπακια (γιατι ολα θα περνουν ολοκληρη την ενταση - κυκλωμα σε σειρα). Μηπως σε αυτην την περιπτωση θα φεγγουν και εντονοτερα? (απλα ρωταω). Στο κυκλωμα με παραλληλη συνδεση τωρα εχουμε το καθε λαμπακι να περνει την ιδια και ολοκληρη την ταση απο την μπαταρια (δηλαδη τα 12 βολτ) αλλα αυτην την φορα μοιραζονται ισοποσα το ρευμα (την ενταση Ι της μπαταριας). Οποτε γνωριζοντας την ενταση της μπαταριας - και αυτη που αντεχουν τα λαμπακια (3 αμπερ), την διαιρουμε με τον αριθμο απο τα λαμπακια που εχουμε στο κυκλωμα (3) και αν η διαιρεση βγαλει <= 3 (αμπερ) μπορουμε να στησουμε το κυκλωμα.. Σωστα?



Ο όρος ενδεικτική ένταση μπαταρίας δε μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Η μπαταρίες απλά μπορούν να δώσουν μέχρι μία μέγιστη τιμή έντασης την οποία καλά είναι να μην την πλησιάζουμε καν!
Το ρεύμα που θα δώσει η μπαταρία καθορίζεται από το φορτίο και μόνο από αυτό! (όταν μιλάμε για εντάσεις μικρότερες από τη μέγιστη ένταση που μπορεί να δόσει μια μπαταρία).
Εφόσον τα λαμπάκια σου είναι 3Volt τότε για να τα συνδέσεις σε πηγή 12V θα πρέπει να βάλεις 4 από αυτά σε σειρά και τότε θα αποδίδουν την ονομαστική τους ισχύ και την ονομαστική τους φωτεινότητα. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη παρεκτροπή από την ονομαστική τάση λειτουργίας θα έχει ως αποτελέσμα ή να κάψεις πρόωρα τα λαμπάκια η να μην φωτίζουν όσο θα έπρεπε.





> Αν και πιστευω οτι η ταση δεν ειναι αυτη που "σκοτωνει" αλλα η ενταση.



Μια γρήγορη απάντηση σε αυτό το "μεγάλο" θέμα από εμένα θα ήταν ότι για να σε σκοτώσει το ρεύμα θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η ικανή τάση και η ικανή ισχύς της πηγής για να δημιουργήσει αυτό το ρεύμα. Δηλαδή μεμονωμένα δεν μπορεί να σε σκοτώσει ούτε η τάση ούτε το ρεύμα.





> Οποτε γνωριζοντας την ενταση της μπαταριας - και αυτη που αντεχουν τα  λαμπακια (3 αμπερ), την διαιρουμε με τον αριθμο απο τα λαμπακια που  εχουμε στο κυκλωμα (3) και αν η διαιρεση βγαλει <= 3 (αμπερ) μπορουμε  να στησουμε το κυκλωμα.. Σωστα?



Λάθος. Σου απάντησα παραπάνω για το πως πρέπει να συνδέσεις τα φωτάκια σου στην πηγή τάσης των 12V. Ελέγχεις την ονομαστική τάση της λάμπας μόνο.
Αν θέλεις να τα βάλεις παράλληλα τότε χρειάζεται να κάνεις άλλου είδους υπολογισμών. Να φτιάξεις έναν διαιρέτη τάσης με αντιστάσης έτσι ώστε το κάθε φωτάκι να πέρνει τα σωστά Volts. Αν πειραματιστείς θα δεις ότι η παράλληλη σύνδεση σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν σε συμφέρει ενεργειακά. Θα σε συνέφερε αν είχες πηγή τάσης ίση με 3Volts ή αν έιχες κάποιο DC-DC converter που να λειτουργεί χωρίς απώλειες ώστε να κατεβάσεις την τάση από τα 12V στα 3V χωρίς απώλειες.

----------


## hatman

Ευχαριστω Πανο και Thumbs Up! Ωραιες ολες αυτες οι συμβουλες, αυτο χρειαζομουν για να καταλαβω καλυτερα πως δουλευουν τα κυκλωματα. Οποτε αφου ολες οι συσκευες στο σπιτι ειναι συνδεδεμενες παραλληλα τοτε ολες πρεπει να εχουν εναν διαιρετη τασης ετσι ωστε να δουλευουν στην ονομαστικη τους ταση. 
Γιωργο με βαση αυτο που ισχυριστηκες (οτι η φωτεινοτητα οφειλεται στην αντισταση), θα σου ελεγα οτι αν εχω μια λαμπα 3 βολτ και 3 αμπερ και μια ακομη 6 βολτ και 6 αμπερ, ποια απο τις δυο θα φωτιζει εντονοτερα? Πολυ αμφιβαλλω οτι θα φωτιζουν το ιδιο (αν και εχουν 1 ωμ η καθεμια), αρα η φωτεινοτητα οφειλεται καθαρα στην ενταση (η οποια ειναι αναλογη της τασης και αντιστροφως αναλογη της αντιστασης) αλλα ειναι αυτη που θα καθορισει τελικα την ενταση της φωτεινοτητας (το λεει και το ονομα). Ευχαριστω και για το site, θα το ριξω μια ματια αργοτερα. Φιλικα

----------

GeorgeVita (26-12-12)

----------


## nestoras

> Ευχαριστω Πανο και Thumbs Up! Ωραιες ολες αυτες οι συμβουλες, αυτο χρειαζομουν για να καταλαβω καλυτερα πως δουλευουν τα κυκλωματα. Οποτε αφου ολες οι συσκευες στο σπιτι ειναι συνδεδεμενες παραλληλα τοτε ολες πρεπει να εχουν εναν διαιρετη τασης ετσι ωστε να δουλευουν στην ονομαστικη τους ταση. 
> Γιωργο με βαση αυτο που ισχυριστηκες (οτι η φωτεινοτητα οφειλεται στην αντισταση), θα σου ελεγα οτι αν εχω μια λαμπα 3 βολτ και 3 αμπερ και μια ακομη 6 βολτ και 6 αμπερ, ποια απο τις δυο θα φωτιζει εντονοτερα? Πολυ αμφιβαλλω οτι θα φωτιζουν το ιδιο (αν και εχουν 1 ωμ η καθεμια), αρα η φωτεινοτητα οφειλεται καθαρα στην ενταση (η οποια ειναι αναλογη της τασης και αντιστροφως αναλογη της αντιστασης) αλλα ειναι αυτη που θα καθορισει τελικα την ενταση της φωτεινοτητας (το λεει και το ονομα). Ευχαριστω και για το site, θα το ριξω μια ματια αργοτερα. Φιλικα







> Οποτε αφου ολες οι συσκευες στο σπιτι ειναι συνδεδεμενες παραλληλα τοτε  ολες πρεπει να εχουν εναν διαιρετη τασης ετσι ωστε να δουλευουν στην  ονομαστικη τους ταση.



Ο διαιρέτης τάσης είναι κυκλωματάκι που χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως μέσα σε συσκευές χαμηλής τάσης. Οι περισσότερες γνωστές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές (πλυντήρια, κουζίνες, μίξερ κτλ κτλ) κατασκευάζονται έτσι ώστε να λειτουργούν απευθείας με την τάση του δικτύου 230V.





> θα σου ελεγα οτι αν εχω μια λαμπα 3 βολτ και 3 αμπερ και μια ακομη 6 βολτ και 6 αμπερ, ποια απο τις δυο θα φωτιζει εντονοτερα?



Είναι λάθος να συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα. Θα πρέπει να συγκρίνεις με την ίδια τάση.

----------


## Nikolaskn

> [off topic]
> 
> Αν δοκιμάσεις όμως με "attachment ID" 10000 θα δεις τα σωστά "λαμπάκια"!
> [/off topic]
> 
> Δημήτρη (hatman) το ερώτημά σου έχει απαντηθεί:
> 
> 
> Αρα στο παράδειγμα με τα λαμπάκια: εφόσον η πηγή αντέχει, όταν είναι συνδεδεμένα παράλληλα θα ανάβουν εντονότερα. Εφόσον ανάβουν εντονότερα θα καταναλώσουν και την μπαταρία πιο γρήγορα.
> ...




χαχαχα....σωστοοοοοοος

----------

